

Show HN: Gothefoutside - coda322
http://gothefoutside.com/

======
sfeng
In the future please consider building pages like this as static websites.
It's much easier to scale your API if you don't also have to worry about
serving the HTML, and it would load much faster than the 56 seconds it's
taking now:
[http://www.webpagetest.org/result/150417_N7_14PK/](http://www.webpagetest.org/result/150417_N7_14PK/)

If you're interested, here are some details, but you can also just Google
"static website": [https://eager.io/blog/build-static-
websites/](https://eager.io/blog/build-static-websites/)

------
aliston
I like the idea, but I don't really get the whole swearing like a drunken
sailor thing. It's not funny, it's just stupid. I get that its Dave McClure's
gimmick or whatever, but I think we can be more original than that.

~~~
oddevan
Normally I'd agree, but I think they're doing this in the style of
[http://www.whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/](http://www.whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I'm wondering if comparing one crass site to another crass site is the best
defense here. The OP's comment could be just as valid for either site.

------
justathrow2k
It really wants me to go to Witchita for some reason. The troll in the cage
does seem quite nice, but its just shy of two thousand miles away from me.

~~~
wongarsu
It tried to send me to a nice place 800 kilometers (500 miles) away. I wonder
whether the problem is with locating me or with the database of great outdoor
places.

~~~
fennecfoxen
It would be nice if there were some way to look at that database, so I can
know whether I ought to go through the effort to look up my old pictures of
the Brooklyn Bridge Park carousel or whether not to bother.

------
TheCapn
Why don't you go the fuck outside and check out.... indoor golfing.

------
ozten
Tough domain name. Between 'got' and 'he' and the non-word 'f', I had a hard
time parsing it.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Got Hef* Outside?

* Nickname of Hugh Hefner

------
untog
I thought this was going to be about the Flash of Unstyled Text browsers
experience with custom fonts.

------
mig39
Where does it pull the photos from? I'm sure there's one of my photos there.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Arbitrary URLs or uploads on the 'contribute' form, apparently.

------
recursive
Yes, I'd love to go the fuck outside and check out this pulsating orange dots.

------
andrewrice
Crashed my browser (Chrome 42), any one else experiencing that?

